# Ersatzkühler für HD3870?



## Secondfly (2. Januar 2008)

*Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Hy Leute,

morgen kommt nach endlich 2 Monaten warten meine HD3870. Oft habe ich gehört/gelesen das der Originalkühler der HD-Reihe vollkommen ausreichend ist. Auch wenn in meinem Case wohl ein optimaler Luftstrom herrscht was auch diesem zugute kommen würde, möchte ich trotzdem den Kühler gegen ein etwas leistungsstärkeres Modell austauschen. Ins Auge gesprungen ist mir bisher der Thermaltake CL-G0102 - DuOrb bei dem ich mir aber auch nicht 100%ig sicher bin, da auch hier sich die Meinungen über Thermaltake spalten. Hat denn evtl. irgendwer Erfahrung mit dem Teil? Was würdest ihr als Alternative zum Originalpuster und dem Thermaltake empfehlen?

Grüße, Secondfly


----------



## y33H@ (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Wenn du Leistung willst, dreh den stocked einfach hoch, der kühlt gut (und laut). Ansonsten wirf mal einen langen Blick in die Kühlerberatung aus meiner Signatur. Kühler als mit dem S1 geht nur mit Wasser oder LN2. Den DuOrb hatte ich noch nicht da, imo ist das ein VF-900*1.5 und somit einem HR-03 oder S1 unterlegen, zudem bin ich kein Fan von diesen 80*15mm Lüftern, die neigen zu Nebengeräuschen und kühlen tun sie auch nicht wirklich gut.

cYa


----------



## Skywalker7001 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Hab jetzt seit etwa einer Woche  S1 + Turbo module>>die Graka bleibt supercool
nur noch 36° statt 57° in 2D und 52° statt 91° in 3D und das für unter 30. Preis/Leistung unschlagbar! Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Secondfly (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Und der S1 taugt auch wirklich etwas? Ich finde das Teil einfach ungewöhnlich!^^ Wie sieht es beim Turbo-Modul mit der Lautstärke aus? Müssen beide Lüfter separat angesteckt werden oder versorgt eine Stromzufuhr beide Lüfter? Ist für mich nämlich wichtig weil ich nen Kühler brauche der mit meinem GateWatch zurecht kommt.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Der S1 is atm das beste was du bekommen kannst Junge 

Turbo Module is leise und braucht nur einen Anschluss, aber nen 120er drauf is besser


----------



## Secondfly (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Gut dann wirds der wohl werden.


----------



## y33H@ (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Eines wollt ich noch los werden 

[Community-Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03



*Arctic Cooling S1*

area3d.ch (S1 passiv)
area3d.ch (S1 und Turbo Modul)
hardwarecrew.com (S1, S2, Turbo Modul)
technic3d.com (S1)
hardtecs4u.com (S1)
technic3d.com (Turbo Modul)
teccentral.de(S1)
silenthardware.de (S1 und Turbo Modul)
computerbase.de (S1)
 hardtecs4u.com (S1 mt Turbo Modul)

cYa


----------



## Secondfly (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Danke^^....nur noch eine Frage, wo bekomme ich Beides in ein und dem selben Shop? Ich find die Teile immer nur getrennt, entweder den S1 oder das Modul....will aber nicht unbedingt in verschiedenen Shops bestellen müssen.


----------



## y33H@ (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Dann lass die Module Module sein und kaufe dir einen Sharkonn Silent Eagle 1000, kostet rund 10, ist bei 12v sogar leiser und zudem mindestens genauso kühl.

Alternate hat beides, das TM ist aber nicht lieferbar. vv-computer hat beides lieferbar - wieso findest du das nicht?

cYa


----------



## Secondfly (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Ja, habs letztlich auch gefunden aber meist ist das Modul nicht auf Lager/lieferbar!^^ Bei vv-computer bestell ich nicht weil wenn man sich im Netz mal die Erfahrungsberichte durchliest muss ich mir das nicht geben.


----------



## kaiundtine (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

für was den zusatz bzw. anderen Kühler, laut einen hier getätigten Test mit den Karten, ist bei der 3870 eh schon fast das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht


----------



## Secondfly (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Niedrige Temperaturen bedeuten erhöhte Lebensdauer.....das ist der einzige Grund warum ich den Original-Kühler austauschen will.


----------



## y33H@ (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Ach was, weißt meinst du warum die Hersteller 2 Jahre Garantie geben trotz über 90°? Weils nicht tragisch ist. 
Und ob das Teil jetzt 10 Jahre oder 7 lebt, dürfte ja wirklich vollkommen egal sein ...

cYa


----------



## Secondfly (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Mir aber ehrlich gesagt wurst, wenn ich nen anderen Kühler möchte kann mir der Hersteller auch 10 Jahre Garantie geben. Das interessiert mich überhaupt nicht!


----------



## y33H@ (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Ich würde den Original Kühler ja auch nicht verwenden, nicht wegen der Temps, sondern schlicht, weil er (mir) zu laut ist. Und Garantie kannste eh knicken, ich habe schon Karten eingeschickt, die waren geOCt und auch mal ein anderer Kühler drauf - kein Problem.
Was aber _imo_ noch genialer als ein S1 ist - solange es dir nicht aussschließlich um niedrige Temps geht - ist ein AC nV Silencer 5. Der passt, lässt sich regeln und bläst die Luft raus. Dabei ist er noch kühler und leiser als der stocked.

cYa


----------



## Secondfly (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Hörbar ist der Stocked nicht aber mich stören einfach die Temps.....auch wenn es direkt ausm Case geblasen wird, finde ich 75 Grad nachn paar Stunden zocken einfach zuviel. Wobei ich zugeben muss, schon gehört zu haben das die Werte teilweise sogar noch höher liegen können.


----------



## y33H@ (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Ich verstehe zwar nicht, was dich an 75° stört, bis 100° ists der GPU eh egal *Schulter zuck*
Meine X1900XT/512 rennt passiv bei 115° problemlos tagelang auf einer LAN und lebt bis heute.
Die HD3870 hier wird load 94° warm - na und.

Ich helfe dir gerne bei der Kühlerwahl, nur macht es mE nur zugunsten niedrigerer Temps eben kaum Sinn.

cYa


----------



## Secondfly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Wahrscheinlich bin ich ein Kühlungsfetischist oder sowas denn seit ich vor 2 Jahren in die "Modder-Szene" eingestiegen bin, bleibt nix wie es ist!^^ Ich weiß natürlich das ne Wakü effektiver wäre aber nachdem mir bereits eine ausgelaufen ist und mein System gepresst hat, bin ich hier etwas vorsichtig geworden und versuche niedrige Temps immer schön mit Luft zu erreichen.


----------



## MrMorse (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar nicht, was dich an 75° stört, bis 100° ists der GPU eh egal *Schulter zuck*



Du musst bedenken, wir haben Winter.
Im Sommer hat so mancher Zimmertemps um die 35°C. Da steigen erstens die Chiptemps und obendrein benutzt Du 'Warmluft' zur Kühlung.

Ich würde auch zusehen, daß die Temps so niedrig wie möglich sind...


----------



## Secondfly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Du musst bedenken, wir haben Winter.
> Im Sommer hat so mancher Zimmertemps um die 35°C. Da steigen erstens die Chiptemps und obendrein benutzt Du 'Warmluft' zur Kühlung.
> 
> Ich würde auch zusehen, daß die Temps so niedrig wie möglich sind...



Ein sehr guter und wirklich wichtiger Aspekt, vor allem wenn man in ner sanierten Altbauwohnung wohnt wie ich. Im Sommer sind die Temps wirklich manchmal unerträglich.


----------



## y33H@ (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Die 94° der HD3870 hier kamen bei 22.7° im Zimmer zu stande, ich Sommer habe ich knapp 40° 
Somit sind über 100° dann (k)ein Problem, gesund ist das dauerhaft nicht unbedingt, allerdings spiele ich im Sommer ohnehin kaum - lieber an der Freundin  

cYa


----------



## Secondfly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Hat denn jemand eine Ahnung ob das Referenzlayout der 3870 das selbe ist wie das der 2900XT? Es geht nämlich um folgenden Kühler: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=627285


----------



## y33H@ (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Nein, du hast zwar die gleiche VRAM Anordnung, aber einen Metallrahmen um den Chip - was willst du mit dem Monster überhaupt? Ein S1 ist passiv besser als der stocked und aktiv erreiche ich mit zwei Kaze Jyo 100mm @ 5v (571rpm= unter 60° load, sollte auch dir reichen 
Lüfter stehen zum Verkauf im MP.

cYa


----------



## Secondfly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Ich steh tierisch auf solche riesen Teile!^^ (Nicht falsch verstehen!) Schade, hätte ja sein können, na dann nun doch der S1. Ein 120mm passt da aber auch locker drauf oder?


----------



## y33H@ (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Ein 120er passt dicke, noch besser sind 2x100, so wie welchem nutze, bringen noch mal 3° mehr - 2x120 dann nichts mehr.

cYa


----------



## Secondfly (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

So, der S1 ist bei meinem "Dealer" leider nicht lieferbar und er fragt mich nun nach einer gewünschten Alternative. Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Zalman der auf die HD3870 passt? Habe gehört der FS-V7 Fatal1ty passt drauf, stimmt das?


----------



## y33H@ (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Alle VF vom 700AlCu, 700Cu über den VF-900Cu bis hin zum VF-1000Cu passen wie auch die  Fatal1ty Versionen 
Einfach meine Signatur anklicken, da findest du all diese Infos. Und wenn du noch eine Woche wartest - hier kommt ein Review online, wo viele Kühler auf einer HD38x0 und 88GT getestet werden 

cYa


----------



## Secondfly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Hrhr^^....habs auch eben bei Google gefunden. Hardwareoverlocker.com haben mal 3 Kühler vorgestellt die passen. Trotzdem wäre eine vollständige Kompatibilitätsliste echt mal wünschenswert. Habe jetzt den Zalman genommen, sollte Montag eintreffen. Meine Karte leidet nämlich definitiv an Hitzewallung sobald ich die Gehäuseseite zumache. Vermute mit dem Stocked stimmt etwas nicht. Nach wenigen Minuten zocken erreicht sie die kühlen 100 Grad und hängt sich auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Der Fatal1ty passt überall wo die normale VF-700 Version auch passt, nur der Lüfter dreht schneller und verfügt über rote LEDs.


> Trotzdem wäre eine vollständige Kompatibilitätsliste echt mal wünschenswert.


*Kompatibilitätsliste* (Referenzdesign! kein Gewähr!)


*AC Accelero S1*

 ATI X1300
 ATI X16x0
 ATI X1800
 ATI X19x0
 ATI HD2400
 ATI HD2600
 ATI HD38x0
 nVidia 6800
 nVidia 7800 (außer 7800GS AGP)
 nVidia 79x0
 nVidia 8400
 nVidia 8500
 nVidia 8600
 nVidia 8800GT/GTS (G92)

*AC Accelero S2*

 ATI 9xxx (außer 9550/9600)
 ATI Xxx0
 ATI X1300
 ATI X16x0
 ATI HD2400 (PCIe)
 nVidia 4Ti/4MX
 nVidia 5x00 (außer 5800 und PCX)
 nVidia 6600
 nVidia 7100
 nVidia 7300
 nVidia 7600
 nVidia 8400
 nVidia 8500
 nVidia 8600

*AC Accelero X1*

 nVidia 6800
 nVidia 7800 (außer 7800GS AGP)
 nVidia 79x0
 nVidia 8800GT/GTS (G92)

*AC Accelero X2*

 ATI X1800
 ATI X19x0
 ATI HD38x0

*Apack Zerotherm GX81x*

 nVidia 4Ti/4MX
 nVida 5x00 (außer PCX)
 nVidia 6x00
 nVidia 7600
 nVidia 7800 (außer 7800GS AGP)
 nVidia 79x0
 nVidia 8500
 nVidia 8600
 nVidia 8800GT/GTS (G92)
 ATI 9xxx (außer 9550/9600)
 ATI Xxx0
 ATI X1300
 ATI X16x0
 ATI X1800
 ATI X19x0
 ATI HD2600
 ATI HD38x0

*Apack Zerotherm GX7x0*

 nVidia 4Ti/4MX
 nVida 5x00 (außer PCX)
 nVidia 6x00
 nVidia 7600
 nVidia 7800 (außer 7800GS AGP)
 nVidia 79x0
 nVidia 8500
 nVidia 8600
 nVidia 8800GT/GTS (G92)
 ATI 9xxx (außer 9550/9600)
 ATI Xxx0
 ATI X1300
 ATI X16x0
 ATI X1800
 ATI X19x0
 ATI HD2600
 ATI HD38x0

*Revoltec Graphic Freezer Pro*

 nVidia 4Ti/4MX
 nVida 5x00 (außer PCX und 5800)
 nVidia 6x00
 nVidia 7600
 nVidia 7800 (außer 7800GS AGP)
 nVidia 79x0
 nVidia 8500
 nVidia 8600
 nVidia 8800GT/GTS (G92)
 ATI 9xxx
 ATI Xxx0
 ATI X1300
 ATI X16x0
 ATI X1800
 ATI X19x0
 ATI HD2600
 ATI HD38x0

*Thermalright HR-03 A*

 nVidia 4Ti/4MX
 nVida 5x00 (außer PCX und 5800)
 nVidia 6x00
 nVidia 7600
 nVidia 7800 (außer 7800GS AGP)
 nVidia 79x0
 nVidia 8500
 nVidia 8600
 nVidia 8800GT/GTS (G92)
 ATI 9xxx
 ATI Xxx0
 ATI X16x0
 ATI X1800
 ATI X19x0
 ATI HD2600
 ATI HD38x0

*Thermalright HR-03 Plus*

 nVidia 8800GTS/GTX/Ultra (G80)

*Thermalright HR-03/R600*
 ATI HD2900Pro/XT

*Thermalright HR-03GT*

 nVidia 6800
 nVidia 7600
 nVidia 7800 (außer 7800GS AGP)
 nVidia 79x0
 nVidia 8600 GTS
 nVidia 8800GT/GTS (G92)
 ATI X1800
 ATI X19x0
 ATI HD38x0

*Thermalright V2*

 nVidia 4Ti/4MX
 nVida 5x00 (außer PCX und 5800)
 nVidia 6x00
 nVidia 7600
 nVidia 7800 (außer 7800GS AGP)
 nVidia 79x0
 nVidia 8500
 nVidia 8600
 nVidia 8800GT/GTS (G92)
 ATI 9xxx
 ATI Xxx0
 ATI X16x0
 ATI X1800
 ATI X19x0
 ATI HD2600
 ATI HD38x0

*Zalman VF-700 (AlCu, Cu, Fatal1ty)*

 nVidia 4Ti/4MX
 nVida 5x00 (außer PCX)
 nVidia 6x00
 nVidia 7600
 nVidia 7800 (außer 7800GS AGP)
 nVidia 79x0
 nVidia 8500
 nVidia 8600
 nVidia 8800GT/GTS (G92)
 ATI 9xxx (außer 9550/9600)
 ATI Xxx0
 ATI X1300
 ATI X16x0
 ATI X1800
 ATI X19x0
 ATI HD2600
 ATI HD38x0

*Zalman VF-900Cu*

 nVidia 4Ti/4MX
 nVida 5x00 (außer PCX)
 nVidia 6x00
 nVidia 7600
 nVidia 7800 (außer 7800GS AGP)
 nVidia 79x0
 nVidia 8500
 nVidia 8600
 nVidia 8800GT/GTS (G92)
 ATI 9xxx (außer 9550/9600)
 ATI Xxx0
 ATI X1300
 ATI X16x0
 ATI X1800
 ATI X19x0
 ATI HD2600
 ATI HD38x0

*Zalman VF-1000 LED*

 nVidia 4Ti/4MX
 nVida 5x00 (außer PCX)
 nVidia 6x00
 nVidia 7600
 nVidia 7800 (außer 7800GS AGP)
 nVidia 79x0
 nVidia 8500
 nVidia 8600
 nVidia 8800
 ATI 9xxx (außer 9550/9600)
 ATI Xxx0
 ATI X1300
 ATI X16x0
 ATI X1800
 ATI X19x0
 ATI HD2600
 ATI HD38x0

cYa​


----------



## Secondfly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Ein Traum!^^ Solltest du vielleicht einzeln irgendwo als Thread erstellen! Wird wohl vielen anderen auch helfen.


----------



## JerrY172 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

naja den S1 kann man schon empfehlen, hab den auch auf meiner 3870 und temps sind so bei 33-29C° im idle und unter last höchsten 47C°.Hab den lüfter und das Turbomodul bei ebay für 20 gekauft


----------



## y33H@ (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

*@ Secondfly*

Lies noch mal den Post #2.


> Ansonsten wirf mal einen langen Blick in die Kühlerberatung aus meiner Signatur.


Ich bin mal so freundlich und verlinke es dir 

[Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte
-> 4) Reviews, *Kompatibiliätsliste*, Links und Tipps​
Ich habe den S1 nun auch der HD3870 durch getestet. Folgende Werte:

stock - 58/93 (idle/load)
S1 passiv - 42/91
S1 aktiv - 64/63 (2x 100mm Kaze Jyu @ 5v = 570rpm) 

Passiv ist die Karte somit unhörbar und kühler als der aktive stock 
Entweder ist der stock totaler Schrott oder der S1 total _imba_, wohl beides 

cYa


----------



## Secondfly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ Secondfly*
> 
> Lies noch mal den Post #2.
> 
> ...



Jaja...die Kompatibilitätsliste^^.....sorry, habsch net richtig gelesen! Aber schön. Na mein Stocked ist Müll, wie bereits erwähnt muss ich das Case offen lassen damit mir die Kiste nicht abschmiert. Der Stocked legt erst ab 90 Grad an Leistung zu was aber sinnlos ist, da er damit wohl schon ganz nah an der Grenze des Möglichen rumbaumelt (zu mindestens bei mir).


----------



## y33H@ (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Naja, die Karte rennt auch bei über 100° noch _rockstable_, also nicht tragisch. Für 24/7 ist das natürlich nichts, die wird irgendwann wohl draufgehen. 

Bei mir dreht die HD3870 bei gut 60° langsam auf und pendelt dann nervend zwischen gut 40% und max. 53% rum und kommt trotzdem auf 94° - Schrott wie ich finde.


----------



## Secondfly (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

So, von mir aus kann hier geclosed werden.
Mein Zalman ist da und ich bin begeistert.
38 Grad Idle
65 Grad Burn 

Dabei rennt das Teil nicht mal auf voller Leistung!


----------



## y33H@ (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Ich habe den VF-900 @ 5v nun auf der HD3870 getestet, *37° idle* und *71° load*.
Temps sind okay, aber der Kühler ist hörbar - leicht schnarrend zudem, schade.

Prime95 "Blend" @ Core0 und "Scan for Artifacts" @ Core1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## dny (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich habe den VF-900 @ 5v nun auf der HD3870 getestet, *37° idle* und *71° load*.
> Temps sind okay, aber der Kühler ist hörbar - leicht schnarrend zudem, schade.
> 
> Prime95 "Blend" @ Core0 und "Scan for Artifacts" @ Core1
> ...



Ich habe die Singleslot 3870



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mir aber der vorinstallierte Lüfer nun auf die Nerven ging, habe ich ihn durch den Zalmann VF-900 ersetzt.

Im Idle läuft der bei 42° C Still und Leise.
und beim Stressttest ist er über 100° C gekommen, da hab ich erstmal abgebrochen.

Ich habe dann mal die Hardware auf Wärme getestet. Das Board war schon richtig warm, jedoch irgendwie nicht die Kühllamellen. Kann es sein, das die Kühlpaste eine weile brauch, bist sie optimal wirkt?


----------



## black-wizard (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für HD3870?*

Den Accelero S1 + TurboModule kann ich auch empfehlen, echt top!!!


----------

